# Fast eine Woche bei Oma Eichler, was fahren?



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre mit ein paar Kletterfanatiks Ende der Woche für fast eine Woche zu Oma Eichler auf den Campingplatz (http://www.gasthof-eichler.de/ Untertrubach).

Jetzt würden ich und meine MTB-Begleiter gerne ein wenig die Trails, Hügel und "Berge" erkunden.

Wir haben zwar Autos dabei, aber vom Camping los fahren, wäre ne tolle Sache.

Was "muss" man den unbedingt gefahren sein? Startpunkt dürfen auch so 1h Autostunde (50-80km) um den Camping herum sein.

Es gibt die 100mm "ich fahr gerne ne coole Tour mit Trails usw., bin aber ein Runterfahrpussy wenn es mal richtig technisch wird"-Fraktion und die 140mm "ja nu, gehts auch irgendwo richtig runter, soll nur kein 1m+ Drop sein"-Fraktion.

Dankbar für jeden Tipp.

Garmin ist vorhanden. Trackdaten werden liebend angenommen.

Gruß aus Karlsruhe.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Mai 2008)

kauft euch die karte "fränkische schweiz" und dann könnt ihr alle wanderwege abgrasen. auto werdet ihr nicht benötigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (7. Mai 2008)

hallo doc brown

wie lange soll denn die tour dauern? zwei, drei, vier stunden? am samstag nachmittag oder sonntag (uhrzeit egal) könnten wir eine gemeinsame tour im raum eggloffstein/gräfenberg fahren (selbstverständlich ab untertrubach) 
.
mfg otti


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Mai 2008)

Och, eine Tagestour am Sonntag wäre schon drin. Wobei ich da sicherlich die kommodere Fraktion mit dabei hab. Ergo: Wird gemütlich.


----------



## otti44 (7. Mai 2008)

hallo holger,

okay, dann am sonntag. gegen gemütlich hab ich auch nichts einzuwenden. sag mir noch, wanns losgehen soll und wie lange wir fahren. für mich wär ab 13.00 uhr optimal, weil ja muttertag ist und ich bei meiner mama zum essen eingeladen bin. ende der tour ist mir egal. wenn ihr unbedingt vormittag losfahren wollt, müsste ich das erst abklären, ob ich das hinbekomm weiß ich allerdings net. 

otti


----------

